# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Best destination in Asia?

## Asia

What's your favourite place in Asia? Why?

----------


## jason

There are some unique and best places in Asia:
Burj Khalifa (Dubai) is the tallest building in the world, and the magnificent centerpiece of Downtown Dubai, a new, world-class destination.
Rani Kot Fort (Pakistan), one of the biggest forts in the world.
Ahram-e- Misr (Egypt), one of the old historical pyramid places.

----------


## GFI

I agree with you I visited Burj Khalifa last year which is the largest building in the earth I am really scared when I reach the top floor of this building really awesome view of Dubai.

The tower was constructed from 2004 to 2009 but it was officially opened on 4, January 2010. The height of building is 828 meters with 160 floors. Id definitely recommend travelers to take a tour towards this place

----------


## mikehussy

Top best destination in Asia.
Agra, India: Taj Mahal
Bali, Indonesia: Beaches Galore
Bangkok, Thailand: Most Asian Arrivals
Beijing, China: history on a Massive Scale
Hong Kong, China: Victoria peak

----------


## alinawatson38

There are some tips and best destination in Asia:
Agra (Taj Mahal) is beautiful city in India. Agra has amazing building and It has Really beautiful view of Taj Mahal. It is Love point in India. It has very attraction and beautiful.

----------


## LuizzeOliveira

Asia is world's largest continent in the world. Before some years I had gone for Asia trip and that was very nice experience for me.  According to me Philippine, Malaysia, Thailand, India, Japan, China etc are best places to visit in Asia but Singapore is a my most favourite city in the Asia.

----------


## teena4gupta

Totally agree with "Asia is world's largest continent in the world." Best destination in Asia? its really tuff to stay & take one place name but, There are many amazing & popular destination like 
Chiang Mai, Thailand
Penang, Malaysia
Singapore
Malaysian Borneo
Islands in Thailand
Siem Reap, Cambodia
Bali, Indonesia
Goa, India

but my favorite one Best destination in Asia? Is Goa, India

----------


## rozeyshenx

Asia is very largest continent in the world and there are lots of places which are so beautiful. So, choosing one from them is not so easy for me. I love to travel all over the worlds.

----------


## johan

best destination in Asia
Hong Kong
Bali
Singapore
Langkawi, Malaysia
Hoi an and hanoi, vietnam

----------


## davidsmith36

*Rajasthan India*:
 India's desert state of Rajasthan. Rich with history, stories of romance, camels, and impressive forts, Rajasthan is an unforgettable destination.

----------


## HokuAppsKarl

Bali, Indonesia is best destination in Asia. Visit with family & enjoy vacations here.

----------


## aliceta

1. Chiang Mai, Thailand
2. Penang, Malaysia
3. Singapore
4. Malaysian Borneo
5. Islands in Thailand
6. Siem Reap, Cambodia

----------


## wesleyjones

Busan, South Korea.
Western Ghats, India.
Chiang Mai, Thailand.
I think these are the best destination in India
Sayulita Info

----------


## Nehal121

Singapore
Hong Kong
Phuket, Thailand
Sabah, Malaysia
Bali, Indonesia
Paro, Bhutan
Phu Quoc, Vietnam

----------


## Kiwi123

My favorite one personally is Japan.

Why? I have many reasons why I like Japan.

Interesting culture
Beautiful scenery
I love the anime/manga art style that they created. (I used to love anime, but eh now I only really like the art style)
The people have a reputation of being friendly and polite
They have awesome technology
Japanese traditions are very interesting to me
Japanese pop music is so upbeat and fun to listen to!
I admit, I find Japanese guys pretty attractive
And Japanese girls are just so lovely to me too!
I also love Japanese urban legends, the funny and the scary ones
The Japanese language is so beautiful in my opinion, both when its written and when its spoken

----------


## wesleyjones

Goa can still be a wonderful place and best destination in asia.

Sayulita Hotels | Sayulita Beach

----------


## aaronramsdale

I would say Vietnam because last time I visited here the people were very kind and there had many delicious foods

----------

